# [HELP] speedtouch usb

## CLod

premettendo che ho già cercato un pò in rete e sul forum.....

non riesco a far andare la connessione con un modem alcatel speedtouch usb

ho kernel 2.6.11. ho configurato tutto ciò che serve per il modem: atm, async, ecc... seguendo guide trovate in rete.

ho scaricato il pacchetto speedtouch di gentoo con il solito emerge

ho dato un speedtouch-setup

ho controllato a mano che tutti i files fossero a posto e lo sono

collego il modem e dmesg me lo rileva correttamente

lancio speedtouch-start... dopo 2 o 3 secondi mi da: loading uhci-hcd KO.. e si pianta e la luce del modem diventa arancione

il modulo in questione ce l'ho come modulo nel kernel

sapete consigliarmi qualcosa?

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a fare una ricerca sul forum.

Mi pare ci sia più di un thread sull'argomento.

----------

## Josuke

si io sono riucito a farlo andare tranquillamente con la tua stessa configurazione semplicemente usando l´how to che c´é nel forum

per la precisione questa: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-186918-highlight-speedtouch+kernel.html

----------

## CLod

ho seguito passo passo l'how to

continua a darmi:

....

loading UHCI ...  KO

....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CLod

che posso fare?

----------

## CLod

```
mount none /proc/bus/usb/ -t usbdevfs
```

mi è indispensabile fare questo mount per il modem?

anche xkè mi dice che il filesystem è sconosciuto se lo lancio

----------

## Josuke

 *CLod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount none /proc/bus/usb/ -t usbdevfs
> ```
> ...

 

no non dovresti farlo...la gentoo lo fa da se all'avvio..il tuo errore comunque non l'ho mai avuto non so da cosa sia dipeso...anche perchè io ho semplicemente usato la guida del posto sopra  :Shocked: 

----------

## CLod

nn so proprio + che fare

io cmq ho un manta green per intenderci

tu usi i moduli del kernel, o il microcode scaricato?

----------

## Josuke

anche io ho il green..il manta quindi, si chiama così proprio per la forma....secondo me il tuo problema è da ricercarsi sulle porte usb e su quei moduli..comunque questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,v 1.6 2004/09/2$

# Config file for the speedtouch ebuild

# Set the microcode path

#MICROCODE="/usr/share/speedtouch/mgmt.o"

#MICROCODE="/root/mgmt.o"

MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/firmware.bin"

# Set verbose level for modem_run

VERBOSE="0"

# Set the peer filename

# This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/

PEER="adsl"

# Extra options to modem_run

# Some modems will need "-s", if in doubt then leave blank

# add "-k" for use with the kernel mode driver

# add "-a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin" if your modem is green or purple

#MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"

#MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k"

#MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-a /root/mgmt.o"

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin"

```

e questa è la versione di net-dialup/speedtouch[/code]

```
*  net-dialup/speedtouch

      Latest version available: 1.3.1-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.3.1-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 193 kB

      Homepage:    http://speedtouch.sf.net/

      Description: GPL Driver for the Alcatel Speedtouch USB under *nix

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## CLod

la versione del programma è la stessa

ma il firmware.bin dove lo trovo?

edit: nel senso... da alcune parti trovo mgmt.o,,, in altre firmware (che a quell'indirizzo nn trovo...).. altri uno zip-... 

ma che diavolo devo usare?  :Crying or Very sad: ..

cioè.. nel /etc/conf.d/speedtouch come microcode cosa devo dargli?  e  il modulo del kernel lo devo usare o no?

----------

## Josuke

si che lo devi usare....e il firmware nella guida c'è scritto dove prenderelo..m al'hai letta?...mi viene il sospetto di averti dato il link sbagliato allora

EDIT: no..il link è quello giusto..e c'è scritto chiaramente di usare il modulo speedtouch  :Shocked: 

EDIT2: e proprio in prima pagina...c'è anche il link per il firmware....wget http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/files/firmware.bin

----------

## CLod

si ma nn esiste...

il link l'ho visto ma il file in quel path nn c'è  :Crying or Very sad: 

edit: nn riusciresti a mandarmelo se nn so dove andare a pescarlo?

----------

## CLod

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: no..il link è quello giusto..e c'è scritto chiaramente di usare il modulo speedtouch 
> 
> 

 

dopo aver letto 40 pagine .. e alcune di esse dicevano di nn usare il module del kernel.. sai l'entropia aumenta

----------

## Josuke

 *CLod wrote:*   

> si ma nn esiste...
> 
> il link l'ho visto ma il file in quel path nn c'è 
> 
> edit: nn riusciresti a mandarmelo se nn so dove andare a pescarlo?

 

si ho controllato in effetti non c'è..prova qui wget [url]aiace.mine.nu/files/boot.v123.bin[/url]

----------

## Josuke

 *CLod wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: no..il link è quello giusto..e c'è scritto chiaramente di usare il modulo speedtouch 
> 
>  
> ...

 

mmm io lo uso e tutto fila lissio..usalo anche te...se vuoi ti passo il mio .config del server...a sto punto...

EDIT: il modulo me lo carica coldplug ma ho messo in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

uhci-hcd e

pppoatm

----------

## CLod

il boot.v123.bin sarebbe il firmware.bin?

scusa l'ignoranza ma nn ho mai configurato un modem in vita mia su linux

edit: il .config fa nulla

il kernel credo sia corretto

----------

## Josuke

no...il firmware lo trovi qui wget aiace.mine.nu/files/firmware.bin

e metti i due files come suggerito dal mio /etc/conf.d/speedtouch...e configura il file come ho fatto io

----------

## CLod

ok grazie mille intanto

stasera provo

ho dato anche un'occhiata allo script speedtouch.. ma di quell'errore proprio nn dice nulla.. bho vedrò

----------

## CLod

attaccando il modem, dmesg mi da questo:

```
Apr 15 20:22:58 NAUTILUS kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 15 20:23:00 NAUTILUS kernel: ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr 15 20:23:00 NAUTILUS kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.2[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 15 20:23:00 NAUTILUS kernel: ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[f8fff000-f8fff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Apr 15 20:23:00 NAUTILUS ieee1394.agent[8907]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 15 20:23:01 NAUTILUS ieee1394.agent[8976]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 15 20:23:01 NAUTILUS ieee1394.agent[8987]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 15 20:23:02 NAUTILUS kernel: eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr 15 20:23:02 NAUTILUS net.agent[9029]: add event not handled

Apr 15 20:23:02 NAUTILUS kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Apr 15 20:24:19 NAUTILUS kernel: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Apr 15 20:24:19 NAUTILUS kernel: usb 1-1: Product: Speed Touch USB 

Apr 15 20:24:19 NAUTILUS kernel: usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ALCATEL

Apr 15 20:24:19 NAUTILUS kernel: usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 0090D03D6BAA

Apr 15 20:24:20 NAUTILUS kernel: speedtch: Unknown symbol release_firmware

Apr 15 20:24:20 NAUTILUS kernel: speedtch: Unknown symbol request_firmware

Apr 15 20:24:20 NAUTILUS usb.agent[9652]: ... can't load module speedtch

Apr 15 20:24:20 NAUTILUS modem_run[9868]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0 

Apr 15 20:24:21 NAUTILUS kernel: usb 1-1: modprobe timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 20:24:21 NAUTILUS kernel: usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

Apr 15 20:24:23 NAUTILUS kernel: usb 1-1: no stage 1 firmware found!<4>usb 1-1: modem_run timed out on ep5in

Apr 15 20:24:23 NAUTILUS kernel: usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Apr 15 20:24:41 NAUTILUS modem_run[9980]: [monitoring report] ADSL link went up 

Apr 15 20:24:57 NAUTILUS modem_run[9868]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained 

Apr 15 20:24:57 NAUTILUS modem_run[9868]: ADSL line is up (800 kbit/s down | 320 kbit/s up) 

Apr 15 20:24:57 NAUTILUS kernel: HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

Apr 15 20:24:57 NAUTILUS kernel: N_HDLC line discipline registered.

Apr 15 20:25:27 NAUTILUS modem_run[10274]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0 

Apr 15 20:26:38 NAUTILUS modem_run[13281]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0 

```

lanciando pppd call... mi da:

```
Starting ADSL connection...

Loading UHCI support... KO

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 137

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13287), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13288), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 138

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13300), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 139

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13330), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 140

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13342), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13343), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13344), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13345), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13355), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 141

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13367), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13368), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13369), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13370), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 142

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13382), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13383), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13384), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13385), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 143

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13395), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13396), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13397), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13398), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 144

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13448), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13449), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13450), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 145

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13462), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13463), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 146

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13493), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13494), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13495), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13496), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13497), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 147

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13509), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13510), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13511), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13512), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 148

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13533), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13534), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13535), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13536), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 149

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13545), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13546), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13547), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 150

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13589), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13590), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13591), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 151

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13600), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 152

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x6f4d2aea>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13610), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 153

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13649), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13650), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13651), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13652), status = 0xff

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x7c179dca>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13653), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 154

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13670), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13680), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13681), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13682), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 155

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x3 <magic 0xa76a0333>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13694), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13695), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13696), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13697), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 156

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x4 <magic 0xf8ea9ade>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13709), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13710), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13711), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 157

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x5 <magic 0x47f328de>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13730), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13751), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13752), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 158

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13764), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13765), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 159

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x6 <magic 0xcace76d8>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13795), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 160

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13807), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13808), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13809), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13810), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13820), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 161

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x7 <magic 0x2a6c3b7e>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13832), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13833), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13834), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13835), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 162

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x8 <magic 0x72615582>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13847), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13848), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13849), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13850), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 163

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x9 <magic 0x5cbc48f1>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13889), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13890), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13891), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 164

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13903), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13904), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13905), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 165

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0xa <magic 0x5e01ffe5>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13935), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 166

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13946), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 167

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0xb <magic 0xb85333a8>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13964), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13965), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13971), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13972), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13973), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 168

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0xc <magic 0x2bdae3f4>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13989), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13990), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13997), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13998), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 13999), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 169

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0xd <magic 0xd39b33d1>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14013), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14014), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14024), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14025), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 170

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0xe <magic 0x9b4ddf79>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14051), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14052), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14053), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 171

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14065), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14066), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14067), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 172

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0xf <magic 0xe10e7c0d>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14097), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14098), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 173

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14110), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 174

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x10 <magic 0xace375b4>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14140), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14141), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14142), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14143), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14144), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 175

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x11 <magic 0xba631eab>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14156), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14157), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14158), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14159), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 176

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x12 <magic 0xe32c2e86>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14171), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14172), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14173), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14174), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 177

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14213), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14214), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14215), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14216), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 178

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x13 <magic 0x20bc1e7b>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14228), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14229), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14230), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14231), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14241), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 179

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14253), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14254), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14255), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14256), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 180

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x14 <magic 0x92742f21>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14266), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14267), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14268), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14269), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 181

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x15 <magic 0x800daeac>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14310), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14311), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14312), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 182

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x16 <magic 0x33cfef98>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14322), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14323), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14324), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 183

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x17 <magic 0x79b6175c>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14354), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14355), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 184

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14364), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 185

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x18 <magic 0x26b615c2>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14399), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 186

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14411), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14412), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14413), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14414), status = 0xff

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0x687d10c4>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14424), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 187

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14436), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14437), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14438), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14439), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 188

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14451), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14452), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14453), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14454), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 189

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1a <magic 0xb4d3454a>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14466), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14467), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14468), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14469), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 190

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14479), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14480), status = 0xff

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1b <magic 0x3d9bbd1a>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14481), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 191

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14540), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14541), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 192

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1c <magic 0x7516ede3>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14553), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 193

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1d <magic 0x74e149ac>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14583), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14584), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14585), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14586), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14587), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 194

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1e <magic 0xebee1bfb>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14599), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14600), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14601), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14611), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 195

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14623), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14624), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14625), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14626), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 196

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14635), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14636), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14637), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14638), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 197

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1f <magic 0x257fb9be>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14680), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14681), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14682), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14683), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14684), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 198

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x20 <magic 0x3f55dd64>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14694), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14695), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14696), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14697), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 199

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x21 <magic 0x7d4022a>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14718), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14728), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14729), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14730), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 200

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14739), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14740), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14741), status = 0xff

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x22 <magic 0xdd013ac2>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14742), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 201

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x23 <magic 0x20c97ada>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14777), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14778), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14779), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 202

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x24 <magic 0x7c36e7cc>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14791), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14792), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

using channel 203

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x25 <magic 0xd3ae5393>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14822), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 204

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14834), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14835), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14836), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14837), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14847), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 205

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14859), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14860), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14861), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14862), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 206

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x26 <magic 0x9c0cef9e>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14874), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14875), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14876), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14877), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 207

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x27 <magic 0xf1e33ba9>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14916), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14917), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14918), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14919), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 208

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x28 <magic 0xfbe997a4>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14931), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14932), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14933), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14934), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14935), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 209

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x29 <magic 0x7d05891>]

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14956), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14957), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14958), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14959), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14960), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 210

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14981), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14982), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14983), status = 0xff

Script "/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3" -vpi 8 -vci 35 finished (pid 14984), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

using channel 211

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

............................

..........................

```

----------

## CLod

ieri ho installato ubuntu su un altro pc 

pare sia tutto ok col modem.. nel senso che si connette e nn mi da nessun errore.. mi da ip e dns...

tento di pingare un qualsiasi sito e nn risolve l'ip

pingando direttamente un ip invece è ok

in /etc/resolv.conf i dns corretti ci sono

cosa può essere?

firewall nn ne ho

----------

## Josuke

forse i permessi a resolv.conf

comunque ikl problema sembra essere quel unresolv symbol che ti da quando cerca di caricare il modulo dello speedtouch...punterei a risolvere quel problema

----------

## CLod

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> forse i permessi a resolv.conf
> 
> comunque ikl problema sembra essere quel unresolv symbol che ti da quando cerca di caricare il modulo dello speedtouch...punterei a risolvere quel problema

 

per il problema dns su ubuntu vedrò di risolvere

per il secondo si, ti do ragione, ma nn ho la + pallida idea di come fare  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CLod

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> forse i permessi a resolv.conf
> 
> 

 

no. i permessi sono ok

ma nn risolve un cavolo

provato nslookup ma nn nn mi risponde una mazza

sempre +  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

sto pensando a cosa potrebbe essere ..posta un ifconfig e un route -n

per il problema in gentoo invece..hai compilato ppp con la use atm?...e cone che gcc ricompili il kernel?

fossi in te proverei a cancellare la dir dei moduli..mi salverei poi il .config del kernel darei un make mrproper ricopierei il .config in /usr/src/linux e ricompilerei il kernel da 0 magari non con il gcc 3.4 ma 3.3 o vice versa

----------

## CLod

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> sto pensando a cosa potrebbe essere ..posta un ifconfig e un route -n
> 
> per il problema in gentoo invece..hai compilato ppp con la use atm?...e cone che gcc ricompili il kernel?
> 
> fossi in te proverei a cancellare la dir dei moduli..mi salverei poi il .config del kernel darei un make mrproper ricopierei il .config in /usr/src/linux e ricompilerei il kernel da 0 magari non con il gcc 3.4 ma 3.3 o vice versa

 

per il 1 problema: ifconfig sembrava essere ok

in ppp0 avevo ip, ecc...

ti posterò tutto appena ho 3 min per farlo

cmq il problema sembra proprio sul dns.. nn vuole saperne di risolvere.. ho provato anche a non usare i dns che mi da alice e ne ho messi un paio manualmente in resolv.. ma nada. nn risolve cmq  :Crying or Very sad: 

per gentoo: proverò a ricompilare ppp. il gcc è l'ultima versione stable del portage-tree.. il 3.3.5 mi pare (nn vorrei dire una stronzata)..

----------

## Josuke

posta anche il tuo file options

----------

## CLod

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> posta anche il tuo file options

 

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl ?

/etc/conf.d/speedtouch?

 :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

 *CLod wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   posta anche il tuo file options 
> 
> /etc/ppp/peers/adsl ?
> 
> /etc/conf.d/speedtouch?
> ...

 

si scusa ho detto na frescaccia..volevo dire adsl

----------

## CLod

per quanto riguarda il problema dns ho trovato un topic a riguardo.. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318169-highlight-dns+resolv.html

però nn capisco xkè tirando giù la ethernet dovrebbe andare.. come può interferire con ppp0?

----------

## CLod

ok

su ubuntu tutto ok

ho provato a tirar giù le 2 schede di rete che ho e ora funziona

nn so xkè interferivano

per gentoo ci proverò i prossimi giorni   :Very Happy: 

dopo giorni di sclero qualche risultato è arrivato dai

----------

## Josuke

può essere che il problema fosse il route errato...defaultroute nelle opzioni di connessione dovrebbe sistemare

----------

## CLod

cantato vittoria troppo presto..

dopo 2 riavvii continua a darmi ADSL is synchronizing .. e la lucina verde del modem continua a lampeggiare... 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

nn ho toccato assolutamente nulla e sotto win funziona

che diavolo gli è preso?

----------

## CLod

ora ha ripreso ad andare... 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

questo modem è sempre + un mistero...

----------

## Josuke

in effetti...la cosa curiosa è che a me va senza batter ciglio..non mi sono mai trovato meglio  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

io fossi in te comunque proverei ad indagare sul problema con gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> in effetti...la cosa curiosa è che a me va senza batter ciglio..non mi sono mai trovato meglio   
> 
> io fossi in te comunque proverei ad indagare sul problema con gentoo 

 

si. quello è proprio un mistero... 

spero si risolva

----------

## Josuke

 *CLod wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   in effetti...la cosa curiosa è che a me va senza batter ciglio..non mi sono mai trovato meglio   
> 
> io fossi in te comunque proverei ad indagare sul problema con gentoo  
> 
> si. quello è proprio un mistero... 
> ...

 

Di solito quando proprio non capisco l'origine di un problema...ricomincio da capo..ovvero...torno al primo passo che ho fatto e ricompilo riscarico e riconfiguro il tutto da capo..magari prova così..cancella la dir del kernel riscaricalo ricompilalo come da guida riscarica i file e riconfigura tutto

----------

## CLod

la cosa che non mi torna però è la seguente:

su ubuntu ho caricato i moduli del kernel (in realtà lo ha fatto lui in auto)

ho installato le libatm

creato i .bin da speedmgmt usando il firmware-extractor  e copiato i speedtch-1.bin e il 2.bin su /lib/hotplug/firmware

quando collego il modem lui carica subito questi 2 firmware... 

su gentoo invece vedo che collegando il modem lui va a cercare i firmware... ma su gentoo io gli imposto il path del firmware solo in /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

quindi la mia domanda è: come diavolo fa il kernel a sapere dove andare a carica il firmware? (infatti mi da errore su quello)

 :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

mm allora da quello che ho capito io...coldplug vedendo lo speedtouch carica il modulo del kernel per lo speedtouch e (questo lo ho notato da poco) avvia in automatico lo spcreipt /etc/init.d/speedtouch..il firmware serve a questo punto ossia quando il modem viene inizializzado col comando modem_run...in pratica quando fa le lucette e il check della linea, quindi va a vedere il firmware li dove glielo hai messo...quindi ho evitato di aggiungere speedtouch nel runlevel tanto lo carica da solo all'avvio, dal log mi pare che di aun unresolved simbol quando carica il modulo..e credo sia proprio li  l'errore e che tu debba indagare e risolvere quello

----------

## CLod

ok

molto + chiaro ora

però: io in ../conf.d/speedtouch gli ho detto di caricare firmware.bin

lui va a cercare speedtch-1.bin (e già qui nn mi torna) e nn lo trova (anche se ho provato a metterlo nel path che ho specificato)

i permessi sono ok sul firmware.. 

bho

----------

## Josuke

scusa sarà l'ora tarda..ma non capisco dove lo va a cercare nei log il firmware nominato così?

----------

## CLod

in effetti riguardando il log che ho riportato è cambiato a quello che mi da ora........

nel weekend tenterò di rifare tutto da capo e vedrò dai

cmq ora nel log non mi da + quell'errore ma un altro, appunto sul firmware...

----------

## Josuke

 *CLod wrote:*   

> in effetti riguardando il log che ho riportato è cambiato a quello che mi da ora........
> 
> nel weekend tenterò di rifare tutto da capo e vedrò dai
> 
> cmq ora nel log non mi da + quell'errore ma un altro, appunto sul firmware...

 

ah ero rimasto all'unresoved symbol sul modulo...beh vuol dire che quello si è risolto ci stiamo arrivando  :Smile: 

----------

## CLod

mi è capitato di nuovo che il modem cerca di sincronizzarsi, ma non ce la fa... la cosa strana è che mi è già successo 2 o 3 volte e sempre in un ben preciso orario della giornata... mentre in altri momenti della giornata non ha mai problemi..

 :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

non saprei a me non è mai successo ma non è na cosa che faccio spesso visto che il manta sta li attaccato al server da mesi senza scollegarsi mai  :Smile: 

----------

## CLod

ben amata flat

----------

